# Zeiss Milvus or Zeiss Classic Lens?



## dolina (Jan 17, 2016)

I am being offered new with 12 month warranty Zeiss 'Classic' EF lenses for a discounted price varying between 11-34% discount (post-tax price) vs US SRP (pre-tax price).

Are they worth getting in light of the Zeiss Milvus lenses being announced 6 months ago?

For the Otus lenses, I only get 3-12% discount (post-tax price).

The Zeiss lenses I am being offered converted to USD with tax.

Zeiss Classic

$2,174 - 15mm f/2.8
$1,062 - 18mm f/3.5
$1,451 - 21mm f/2.8
$1,115 - 25mm f/2.0
$0,954 - 28mm f/2.0
$1,451 - 35mm f/1.4
$0,828 - 35mm f/2.0
$0,582 - 50mm f/1.4
$0,972 - 85mm f/1.4
$1,518 - 135mm f/2.0
$0,954 - 50mm Makro
$1,455 - 100mm Makro

Zeiss Otus

$3,512 - 55mm f/1.4
$4,369 - 85mm f/1.4


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 17, 2016)

I'd avoid the 50 and 85 as the new Milvus versions are different designs. The others... it'll depend on how long you plan on keeping them. The longer the Milvuses are out, the lower the value of the previous versions, even if they are very similar in performance. So unless you are looking for something specific that one of these lenses offer, I'd pass.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 17, 2016)

I have the two Otus lenses (55 and 85) and the 15/2.8, 21/2.8, 35/1.4 and 135/2.0. The two Otus lenses are both outstanding and (in my view) worth every cent. Of the others I have, I´d give a special recommendation to the 15/2.8 and the 135/2.0. I have never used anything in those focal lengths that come close. The mechanics is not as good as an Otus, but still very good and the optical performance is second to none. Install a precision focusing screen in your 5DSR and you have a fantastic tool.

Personally, I never give potential future second hand prices any consideration when I buy something. I expect these Zeiss lenses to be with me for as long as I can hold a camera and I am certain they will last my lifetime (and I´m not That old).


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a bunch of those in classic version (see below). Optically, most are the same. If weather sealing is a concern, then I would get the Milvus. If not, save a bundle. Weather sealing has never been an issue for me, so I have not upgraded any of my classic to Milvus. I did upgrade C/Y to Otus/classic, except or F-Distagon, which does not exist in ZE mount.
The 15 is particularly stunning; be aware there are two version of it: with fixed hood and with removable hood. At $2.1K it is a steal.
The 21 is legendary. The 100 macro has the 1:2 problem, but optically better than anything else. 50 macro I would pass from anybody. 50/1.4, the Otus is better. 

Are there any lenses you are particularly interested in?


----------



## dolina (Jan 18, 2016)

Zeidora said:


> Are there any lenses you are particularly interested in?


Zeid, no real target. The prices are phenomenally low that I would consider myself a fool not at least explore it. I just wanted to shorten my turnaround time by opening up the list for discussion as I am sure others like yourself have more time to study these glass.

Incidentally I have the first batch of Distagon T* 1.4/50 ZE when it first came out in 2008(?) as I did not have a 50 at all.


----------



## dolina (Jan 22, 2016)

Zeiss Distagon T* 15mm f/2.8 ZE Lens for Canon EF Mount

$2,089.84

http://amzn.com/B008A5LL5U 

$45 more than my price. Not bad. 

Zeiss 135mm f/2 Apo Sonnar T* ZE Lens for Canon EF Mount

$1,660.97 

http://amzn.com/B00CW68G9W 

$218 more than my price. Not bad


----------



## martin155 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi, right now I´m considering if I should choose Distagon 1.4/35 or 2/35. Is there somebody who had a chance to try them both? I would be very interested in your experience with color fringing and sharpness.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 28, 2016)

martin155 said:


> Hi, right now I´m considering if I should choose Distagon 1.4/35 or 2/35. Is there somebody who had a chance to try them both? I would be very interested in your experience with color fringing and sharpness.


I have the 35/1.4, which I like a lot. But it has not been out much since I bought the 35/1.4L II. To answer your question, I believe this is the best I can offer: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Zeiss-35mm-f-1.4-ZE-Distagon-Lens-Review.aspx


----------

